# ständig Verlust meiner Montagen



## bewater_myfriend (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und versuche Barsche ans Band zu bekommen. 
Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem: 
Ich binde mein Flouo-Flouo-Vorfach an meine Hauptschnur. Manchmal per doppelten Grinner und manchmal mit dem Albright-Knoten. 
Bei erstgenanntem passiert es häufig, dass der Knoten bricht, was vermutlich daran liegt, dass er nicht so gut durch die Ringe gleitet. 
Und der Albright-Knoten löst sich nach einiger Zeit einfach. Das Flouo-Vorfach scheint einfach heraus zu rutschen. Das passiert meist beim Werfen. 
Nun muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch kein Knoten-Knoten-Ass bin, aber meine Knoten übe und den festen Sitz stets prüfe. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## trawar (10. Oktober 2018)

Versteh ich das richtig FC an FC?


----------



## bewater_myfriend (10. Oktober 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig FC an FC?


Hoppla. Nein, das FC binde ich an meine geflochtene Hauptschnur.


----------



## trawar (10. Oktober 2018)

Dann schau dir mal den FG Knoten an, ist gegenüber den anderen was Schwieriger zu erlernen aber dafür der beste den du machen kannst und vor allem merktman nicht das der durch dir Ringe geht.
Dazu findest du hunderte Videos auf Youtube, ich mache seit ewigkeiten nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2018)

Welche Schnurstärken haben denn deine Schnüre und wieviele Wicklungen machst du jeweils ?
An meiner 0,09er Hauptschnur binde ich 0,20er FC mit dem verbesserten Albright.
Die geflochtene wickel ich beim ersten mal mind 10-15 rum, beim 2. Wickeln nochmals 5-7 mal. Je dünner die Geflochtene um so mehr Wicklungen.
Manche verschweissen das FC noch mit dem Feuerzeug um dem Rutschen entgegen zu wirken. Ist mir persönlich aber zu gefährlich für die Geflochtene.

Albright oder verbesserter Albright ?


----------



## bombe20 (10. Oktober 2018)

bewater_myfriend schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, was ich dagegen tun kann?


das FC weglassen wenn es probleme bereitet und bei hechtgefahr ca. 25-30cm dünnes stahl vorschalten. ansonsten knotenlosverbinder, wirbel, snap, köder.


----------



## bewater_myfriend (10. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Welche Schnurstärken haben denn deine Schnüre und wieviele Wicklungen machst du jeweils ?
> An meiner 0,09er Hauptschnur binde ich 0,20er FC mit dem verbesserten Albright.
> Die geflochtene wickel ich beim ersten mal mind 10-15 rum, beim 2. Wickeln nochmals 5-7 mal. Je dünner die Geflochtene um so mehr Wicklungen.
> Manche verschweissen das FC noch mit dem Feuerzeug um dem Rutschen entgegen zu wirken. Ist mir persönlich aber zu gefährlich für die Geflochtene.
> ...



Jetzt wird es peinlich: ich weiß nicht genau welche Stärke meine geflochtene hat. Es müssen 0,1 bis 0,12 sein. Das FC ist 0,25mm stark. Ich habe den verbesserten Albright benutzt und ca. 10 Wicklungen hin und ca. 8 zurück gemacht. 



trawar schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal den FG Knoten an, ist gegenüber den anderen was Schwieriger zu erlernen aber dafür der beste den du machen kannst und vor allem merktman nicht das der durch dir Ringe geht.
> Dazu findest du hunderte Videos auf Youtube, ich mache seit ewigkeiten nichts anderes mehr.


oha, der sieht ja mal interessant aus. Den werde ich heute Abend mal binden, wenn Frau und Kind im Bett sind und ich meine Ruhe habe ^^



bombe20 schrieb:


> das FC weglassen wenn es probleme bereitet und bei hechtgefahr ca. 25-30cm dünnes stahl vorschalten. ansonsten knotenlosverbinder, wirbel, snap, köder.


Ich habe mit dieser Montage das Gefühl, dass ich damit noch weniger, als ohnehin schon, fange. So war zumindest meine Erfahrung in den letzten Tagen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2018)

bewater_myfriend schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es peinlich: ich weiß nicht genau welche Stärke meine geflochtene hat. Es müssen 0,1 bis 0,12 sein. Das FC ist 0,25mm stark. Ich habe den verbesserten Albright benutzt und ca. 10 Wicklungen hin und ca. 8 zurück gemacht


Wieso zurück ?
Der wird in eine Richtung gebunden.
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Oktober 2018)

Dann schau mal hier, für Dich interessant bis 2:15min. .Das klappt auch mit dünnerer Schnur als im Video.
Und man kann das binden ,hier wunderbar sehen.Mit ein wenig Übung, ist das ein super Knoten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Oktober 2018)

Oder auch so........bis 6min.


----------



## bewater_myfriend (10. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wieso zurück ?
> Der wird in eine Richtung gebunden.
> http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm



Verrückt! Ich habe es so gemacht: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/ang...sserter-albright-knoten-alberto-knoten-binden


----------



## bewater_myfriend (10. Oktober 2018)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier, für Dich interessant bis 2:15min. .Das klappt auch mit dünnerer Schnur als im Video.
> Und man kann das binden ,hier wunderbar sehen.Mit ein wenig Übung, ist das ein super Knoten.





Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Oder auch so........bis 6min.



Besten Dank, werde ich mir nachher mal ansehen!


----------



## Bilch (10. Oktober 2018)

FG Knoten! Für die Geflochtene mit FC zu verbinden verwende nur noch diesen Knoten. Gerade Heute hatte ich zwei böse Hänger: ein verlorener GuFi und ein verbogener Jiigkopf, der FG ist aber unversehrt geblieben. Und so war es bei mir mmer, noch nie hat dieser Knoten nachgegeben. Diese zwei Videos werden Dir bestimmt helfen:


----------



## bewater_myfriend (10. Oktober 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> FG Knoten! Für die Geflochtene mit FC zu verbinden verwende nur noch diesen Knoten. Gerade Heute hatte ich zwei böse Hänger: ein verlorener GuFi und ein verbogener Jiigkopf, der FG ist aber unversehrt geblieben. Und so war es bei mir mmer, noch nie hat dieser Knoten nachgegeben. Diese zwei Videos werden Dir bestimmt helfen:



Jetzt bin ich heiß auf den FG Knoten! Herzlichen Dank an euch alle!


----------



## bewater_myfriend (11. Oktober 2018)

Moin, kleiner Zwischenstand:
Ich habe nach etlichen (Fehl-)Versuchen den FG-Knoten endlich tadellos hinbekommen.
Nachher werde ich ihn mal am Wasser ausprobieren.
Nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2018)

bewater_myfriend schrieb:


> Moin, kleiner Zwischenstand:
> Ich habe nach etlichen (Fehl-)Versuchen den FG-Knoten endlich tadellos hinbekommen.
> Nachher werde ich ihn mal am Wasser ausprobieren.
> Nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle


Cool.
Und wenn du ihn gut gebunden hast, wird er dich wohl nicht ärgern


----------



## DieKrabbe (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen, lass das FC einfach weg. Ich habe es auch weggelassen, nachdem ich öfter meine Montage verloren habe. Hatte seitdem keine Probleme mehr, selbst Hänger lassen sich mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl gut lösen. Zu erst hatte ich bedenken, dass das eine Scheuchwirkung hat, das waren aber unbegründete Ängste.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich mache mit der Verbindung von FC und Geflochtene kein großes tralala...
Ich verwende einfach ein kleinen Eintönchenwirbel dazwischen, auf der einen Seite die Geflochtene dran und am anderen Ende die FC mit einfachen clinchknoten und fertig...
Die geflochtene hält bei mir im Schnitt 3-4 Touren a 6Std. an den kleinen Wirbel...Die Abrisse kommen immer an der FC...
Ich habe das FC- Vorfach auch nur 30-40 cm lang und somit kommt das Tönchenwirbel es garnicht in den Spitzenring...
Wechsel das FC etwa fünf bis sechs mal in der Nacht und mehr, je nach dem wie oft es beschädigt wird...
Habe in der Nacht keine große lust auf diverse Knoten und mache es einfach, leicht und schnell...
Sehe durch das Tönchenwirbel keine Nachteile, sondern ein Vorteil das FC schnell und einfach in der Nacht zu tauschen...
Geht natürlich nur wenn man mit ein sehr kurzen FC-Vorfach angelt...
Fange trotzdem meine Fische und durch das kurze FC-Vorfach habe ich deutlich eine bessere Bisserkennung und Köderkontrolle als mit einen 1m FC-Vorfach...

Aber jeder wie er mag und der Situation passend...

*Noch ein sehr wertvoller Tipp für die Zander-Jigkopfangler: *
Verkürzt das FC-Vorfach auf 30-40cm, dem Zander macht es nichts aus...
Und ihr werdet feststellen, dass das aufkommen oder schleifen des Jigs am Grund jetzt noch deutlicher
in der Rute zu spüren ist, was im dunkeln sowie im hellen ein riesen Vorteil ist als bei langem Vorfach...
Somit verbessert und intensiviert ihr eure Köderkontrolle um ein vielfaches und verringert gleichzeitig die Hängerquote...
Wer sehr gerne mit einen *feinfühligen Pin* angelt und genau wissen will was am Grund passiert, der merkt nun
was ein Meter FC-Vorfachmaterial ausmacht...Das macht sogar noch ein besserer Pin nicht weg !!!

Probiert es einfach aus und lasst euch überzeugen...

_( sorry, wenn der Tipp hier vielleicht nicht zum Thema passt wollte es aber euch nicht vorenthalten...)_


----------

